# World Juniors



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Has anyone been to a hockey game yet? Man, there is A LOT of canucks in town right now.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

That would be cool to go to. Lots of future NHL'ers.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I went to USA v. Russia on Christmas day. I would say around 1/3 of the people there were drunk Canucks. Every day Canada plays the wait has been between 45 minutes and 1 1/2 hour at the border by Pembina.

It will be insane if the championship game is a USA v. Canada. I can already see the headlines of dead canadians being trampled to death by there own countrymen after a disappointing OT loss.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The atmosphere at the games, especially when Canada is playing, is really exciting. The Candians are almost as much fun to watch as the game itself. Reminds me a lot of the crowds in the old Englestead--that place would just rock, and everyone was totally into the game.

The quality of hockey has been more than I even expected as well, I can see why the Sioux got beat by team USA.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm not a big hockey fan per say, but this is the most exciting hockey I have watched. It seems much more free flowing than the NHL wrestling crap!


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

I plan on going to Thursday nights game against the Czech Republic.
Should be a good game and a great time.

Spoiler92
Darrin


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

What happened to the US team?It is like they have no defense,and there offense cant get past the blue line.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Hmmm, reminds me of Salt Lake...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm hoping for a US-Canadian showdown...although I think Canada would probably kick our ***. :roll:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I hear ya Matt,It seems like Canada has been kicking everyones but!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Anyone watch the game last night?The US vs Russia(take a dive,get a powerplay :******: ).I hope Canada puts the hurt on the ruskies


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've been to several of the games. It looks like the only goaltender worth his salt has been the Canadian one. All others have looked pitifully inadequate. I was sure disapointed in Montoya. He did well on the inside game but got blown away on slapshots from near the blueline. Not even close to his performance last year.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I don't think the game was called very fair last night...the Russians were diving all over the ice and we should have gotten a penalty shot when they knocked the goal off the post intentionally. That could have tied the game at 3 all.

Overall, however, we did get outplayed. Regardless, the Canadians are going to wipe the Russians out. I don't think USA would have stood a chance against Canada either, but it would have been a blast in the arena!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I watched the USA vs Russia game. It was a good very game. The Russians were 1/2 step faster.Montoya's stance is low he is good in the bottom of the net . He plays low and he is on the ice a lot. The Russians intentionally knocked their net off the pins twice. One time it was blatant. We could have won if the refs were from Grand Forks. They homer everybody :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

When does Canada play the Jr. Red army?


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

So is anybody going to the gold metal game tonight? It's gonna be good.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I was able to go to a couple games and the canadian fans are totally crazy. It is fun to see fans get so into the game. It does remind a person of the old Ralph and the crazy sioux games that were played there. I wonder if they accounted for the amount of booze almost every canadian fan was drinking. Tonight we will see if Canada can pull it off.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

You can't stop the big red machine! Russia had like no chance. 6 to 1, wow wish I was there.

I especally like the comment the guy on TSN made, "The Russians are going down faster than free beer at a frat party!"

I'll bet it's a wild night in ole Grand Forks, watch out for the hosers on the road, eh. :beer:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

I just got back from the game and it was awesome. The atmosphere was unlike anything I've experienced at the Ralph. Those Canadian fans know how to drink and have a good time.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Saw Canada play a few times because I wanted to see Crosby and his linemates. Wow is all I can say. Crosby is the real deal. Never seen anyway skate without the puck the way he does and he handles the puck great. Drunk Canucks and hockey...does it get any better than that!

Seriously, the atmosphere during the Canada games was awesome!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chris Benson said:


> You can't stop the big red machine! Russia had like no chance. 6 to 1, wow wish I was there.
> 
> I especally like the comment the guy on TSN made, "The Russians are going down faster than free beer at a frat party!"Were they talking about the ruskies diving,or Canada kicking there ###!
> 
> I'll bet it's a wild night in ole Grand Forks, watch out for the hosers on the road, eh. :beer:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

All World Juniors gear 50% off at Scheels.....picked up a nice USA jersey for $35.00.

Glad Canada beat the Russian Diving Team. :wink:


----------

